# How many calories a day do you eat?



## dressagerdr

I have been eating the same since I got pregnant but at my last doctor's appointment was told that I gained 11 lbs in 4 weeks. I have been eating healthy and have been going to the gym the whole time. After the last appointment, I have been keeping track of how many calories I eat. I have been eating about 1500 calories a day except on my days off I eat a little more. I haven't had any cravings. I have recently doubled the time I have spent at the gym. Part of this is because I have a little extra time since I can't ride my horse due to my arena footing being frozen. I know everyone is different but how many calories a day are you eating? (I'm 5'5", not overweight and go to the gym for an hour 5-6 days a week plus riding my horse 1-2 days a week and cleaning the barn every day. I'm 27 weeks pregnant). I plan on discussing this with my doctor at my next appointment on the 22nd. Thanks!


----------



## bananaz

I'm 5'4" and I usually eat around 1600-1800 calories a day (prepregnancy it was in the 1300-1400 range). I've been gaining an average of 4-5lbs a month this trimester.

Given how active you are I don't think 1500 calories is unreasonable at all - if anything, it seems a little on the low side to me. Did your doctor say they were concerned about the amount you'd gained? If you started out skinny maybe you needed the extra weight, or maybe you're retaining water :shrug:


----------



## Sunshine12

I honestly dread to think . I eat chocolate every day without fail and do no exercise at all. Ive put on loads of weight. x


----------



## dressagerdr

The doctor asked me if I had been bingeing, which I haven't, and that made me feel really bad. I don't usually weigh myself but I was at an average weight (size 4 or 6) before I got pregnant.


----------



## vintagecat

It sounds like you're doing a great job. I don't count calories at all, but I just eat a wide variety of foods and skip out on junk food and sweets (or at least eat them in small quantities). The only exercise I've been doing is yoga and taking the dog out on walks. I've only gained a few pounds so far. It sounds like you are very active and attentive to your diet. I can't imagine your doctor with tell you you're doing something wrong.


----------



## alaskagrown

bananaz said:


> I'm 5'4" and I usually eat around 1600-1800 calories a day (prepregnancy it was in the 1300-1400 range). I've been gaining an average of 4-5lbs a month this trimester.

This sums me up word-for-word!


----------



## greenpear

I agree with other ladies - eating 1500 cal a day sounds very low - I probably ate that pre-pregnancy and now way more than that, that's for sure. I bet all that weight gain is extra water and baby and placenta and blood - the way you are so active I don't think it's fat. Maybe you built lots of muscle? Can you get another Dr. opinion on this?


----------



## tu123

Gosh. All you ladies seem to eat so little compared to me!!!!!

1500 pre pregnancy and i would have been losing bucket loads of weight!

I was eating about 2500 pre preggo and probably about 3000 now. I have gained 1.5lbs so far.

I look after my 15month old and walk about 5miles a day but that is it for exercise at the moemnt!


----------



## nicksi27

Ive been watching what i eat and have tried to stick to around 1500 - 1700 per day lately. however, ive still managed to gain 7lb in the last few weeks :(


----------



## chloe11

i dont count calories, but like someone else said - if i were to eat 1500 pre pregnancy i would lose weight! honestly would! 

i eat alot, and if i work it out it would be well over 2500 calories.

i guess evryone is different, but i would say as long as u are healthy and Putting on weight then its ok.

but anyways 11lbs seems fine, everyone will gain weigh at diffefent stages!! i put most of mine start of second tri! then stopped till the last couple weeks now. 

anyways i wouldnt worry to much!!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clarehc

I don't count calories during pregnancy. Pre-pregnancy I went on a diet, had about 15lb to lose and 1500 cals was a little over my daily allowance to lose weight. No way I'd survive on that while pregnant and I wouldn't be putting pressure on myself to do so. Bear in mind you have the weight of the baby, the placenta and the amniotic fluid. I think you are worrying over nothing and so is your doctor. Tell him to get stuffed. 

Be careful in the gym too - keeping fit is great and there are exercises you can do while pg, of course, but don't overdo it.


----------



## Kato2

i ate 1200 or less before pregnancy and have doubled it (or at least try to) as I hadnt put a single pound on at 14 weeks and looked more skinny than normal around my rib area. 2000 is maintenance, any lower than that and you would be losing weight so in pregnancy i would think 2300 would be fine. If you have put weright on then I would think it could be muscle from increased gym activity or fluid as it couldn't be fat!


----------



## AllyTiel

I have never counted calories. Im 5'7 and according to my digital scale at home, I've gained 1 pound since the beginning of pregnancy. I just eat anything and everything that I feel like eating. I do try to be health aware and not go to crazy on the junk food. :wacko: (Although boy, french fries from McDonalds never tasted so good! Ive only had them twice since getting pregs, so I just enjoy them in moderation.) I think thats the key. Good thing I'm also craving salad and corn! Semi-healthy I suppose :winkwink:


----------



## greenpear

I agree with above - I don't count calories either, I just figure I ate around 1500 because I think its what women supposed to eat? (maybe I'm totally wrong - dunno about these things) anyways, my weight didn't really chance much over the last 10 years, and now I gained a few pounds, and I'm eating more in quantity so I figure I have to be eating lots more right> :haha: ~ But it's like people say - active + mostly healthy food + tasty snacks once in a while is the key to balance


----------



## tu123

greenpear said:


> I agree with above - I don't count calories either, I just figure I ate around 1500 because I think its what women supposed to eat? (maybe I'm totally wrong - dunno about these things) anyways, my weight didn't really chance much over the last 10 years, and now I gained a few pounds, and I'm eating more in quantity so I figure I have to be eating lots more right> :haha: ~ But it's like people say - active + mostly healthy food + tasty snacks once in a while is the key to balance

I think the standard is around 2000 a day for a 60kg women.

You ladies must be all shortassess:haha: Id lose weight on 2000! But i am only 5f7.


----------



## greenpear

I'm 5"7 too...so probably ate more haha...oh well who cares???? Now where's the cake? :rofl:


----------



## Bluesea

Like the other ladies have said, I think every women is different. You'll have 'growth spurts' where you'll put on more weight then level out for a while. I wouldn't take what your doc said to heart. Sounds like your active, healthy, and eating right. Enjoy yourself! :)


----------



## dustbunny

You're only meant to consume 200-300 extra calories a day in the third trimester. Previous to this you should be maintaining the guideline of 2000 a day. If you were overweight prior to pregnancy then you don't have to consume so much, if you consumed less than 2000 a day then you would need to gain more. 
But... Im not entirely sure I agree with the information I received. Pre pregnancy I was working out quite a bit so consumed more calories to balance out my excessive exercise. During pregnancy I had to cut down on exercise and surprise surprise I put on weight... but having been used to eating what I had been to cut down would have been to diet which you are advised against. 
It is a catch 22. Since Friday I have been watching what I eat more carefully in preparation for my "diet" post baby but haven't cut out many things, just substituted sweet snacks for fruit etc.


----------

